# Question for the Alligator Gar Hunters?



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I realize this is a bow fishing forum but I figured one of you guys may know. What are some effective ways of finding these prehistoric beasts and catching them on rod and reel. There is an annual tournament in Rockport during August where this is the target of choice? You can fish wherever you want so long as where you launch other people have access to it. Appreciate any feedback.

Gracias


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

You might try looking on the GASS forum fo these kind on answers. Bowfishermen sometimes know where to look but for the most part I dont know any that fish for them with a rod and reel.


----------



## Lmac (May 22, 2004)

I heard of people using a piece of nylon rope all frayed out. Supposedly gar gets it all tangled in his teeth. Never saw it first hand.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

use a cork and a big ol live bait about 2' foot under it with a cable leader, trick is to let them have it for a really long time, they tend to bite and hold like a flounder does, give them at least a 30 count before trying to set the hook.

a penn 209/30lb or braid and a boat rod works pretty good.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fish it on bottom with large J hook. Take a whole 12" or similar bait mullet and beat it up with a hammer then hook it real well. I use nylon trotline for my leaders. If no current it is best to use no weight. Let them pick it up and freespool it until they stop running. At this point they will try and swallow it. When they start moving again crank down and start reeling. No need to set the hook their mouths are all bone except the soft pallet on the bottom.

My report from lastsummer on the Trinity. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=215348&highlight=gar


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its easy to sight fish them throw anything infront of them and they will bite setting the hook is hard i use circle hooks in matagorda! good luck!


----------

